# recommendations



## RLTappan (Dec 10, 2017)

We are looking for recommendations for a good honest mortgage company. 
Is it true for a holiday home, you have to put 30% down?
Is it really too loud in apartments in the city vs. places in outskirts?
Are you taxed more for a holiday home. We plan on buying within 2/3 years and renting it out off and on until we retire.

OK-lots of questions. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

RLTappan said:


> We are looking for recommendations for a good honest mortgage company.
> Is it true for a holiday home, you have to put 30% down?
> Is it really too loud in apartments in the city vs. places in outskirts?
> Are you taxed more for a holiday home. We plan on buying within 2/3 years and renting it out off and on until we retire.
> ...


Can't help you with the mortgage questions, but think some would find Italians quite vocal city or country... You are currently charged more house tax if it is not you main home - 100% more as for amain home the house tax is zero.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

For the mortgage I'd look at home. There may be a few companies offering mortgages for non resident tourists but the number won't be huge. Also they all have minimum mortgage sizes. Depending on the purchase price that may be a problem.

Principal residences aren't normally taxed unless they are a luxury home. It's not that holiday homes are taxed higher it's that other homes aren't subject to property tax.

Loudness will depend on location and home construction. An apartment above a dance club is going to be noisy every night no matter what. A home with old single pane windows will be noisier then a modern home with modern windows and doors. You can sound proof anything if you want to spend the money.


----------



## RLTappan (Dec 10, 2017)

NickZ

Thank you! This is our plan: we are going to buy an apartment in the next 2 years; we will rent it out for the time we or family won’t be there. Then retire; we know we can only get a 15 year loan due our ages; we looked into private insurance; we need a good contact for: holiday home property management (including average costs), real estate agent of course, and will look into the banks here for out of country mortgages. That is a good idea! We learned that if we go into an apartment in a bigger city, well we get noise. We’ll adjust. I guess my next question is what is average cost of living for 2 people in a 120+ SM apartment. Thanks for all of your input/links to further educate me... - Ronda


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Like I said if you want to put the effort in you could sound proof anything. 

Many of the other issues will depend on your location. No point people giving a list of estate agents

Living costs are highly personal. Some people live on caviar others live crackers. Spend some time looking at the websites for the large supermarkets. They all post their weekly flyers on line. Conad,Carrefour etc. The same method can be used to figure out the other lines in your budget. The phone companies have their prices on line. Things like power are harder because it depends on how much you use. Other things like garbage tax will depend on the town you pick


----------



## RLTappan (Dec 10, 2017)

NickZ said:


> Like I said if you want to put the effort in you could sound proof anything.
> 
> Many of the other issues will depend on your location. No point people giving a list of estate agents
> 
> Living costs are highly personal. Some people live on caviar others live crackers. Spend some time looking at the websites for the large supermarkets. They all post their weekly flyers on line. Conad,Carrefour etc. The same method can be used to figure out the other lines in your budget. The phone companies have their prices on line. Things like power are harder because it depends on how much you use. Other things like garbage tax will depend on the town you pick


Perfect. Now I need to crunch some numbers. Do you now what the % will be to hire property management to handle things over there for our home? We definitely will be renting it out over the next nearly 15 years. TY


----------

